# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  متى يبدأ الشفق الأحمر بالمغيب؟

## ربا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل آذان العشاء هو بداية مغيب الشفق أم أن الشفق يغيب قبل ذلك؟
حبذا لو حدد ذلك بالساعة لأن الغالب يظن أن وقت المغرب لازال باقيا مادام أن العشاء لم يؤذن له
أريد التوضيح منكم بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو معاذ المكي

نعم وقت العشاء هو مغيب الشفق الاحمر

                                      السؤال : 
هل يجوز صلاة العشاء بعد مرور 45 دقيقة على صلاة المغرب ؟ 



الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولاً :
جعل الشارع لكل صلاة وقتاً محدداً ، فلا تجوز الصلاة قبل ذلك الوقت المحدد ولا بعده  إلا في حالات معينه ، قال تعالى : ( إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  كِتَاباً مَوْقُوتاً ) النساء/ 103، 
وقد سبق بيان أوقات الصلوات الخمس بياناً مفصلاً في السؤال رقم : (9940)  .

 ثانياً : 
من تلك الأوقات التي حددها الشارع وقت صلاة العشاء ، فقد بين النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن وقت العشاء يبدأ من خروج وقت المغرب ، وهو وقت مغيب الشفق ويمتد وقتها إلى  نصف الليل ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( وَوَقْتُ الْمَغْرِبِ مَا لَمْ يَسْقُطْ  ثَوْرُ الشَّفَقِ وَوَقْتُ الْعِشَاءِ إِلَى نِصْفِ اللَّيْلِ ) رواه مسلم (612) .
قال النووي رحمه الله : " قَوْله : ( مَا لَمْ يَسْقُط ثَوْر الشَّفَق ) هُوَ  الثَّاء الْمُثَلَّثَة أَيْ ثَوَرَانه وَانْتِشَاره , وَفِي رِوَايَة أَبِي دَاوُدَ  : ( فَوْر الشَّفَق ) بِالْفَاءِ , وَهُوَ بِمَعْنَاهُ , وَالْمُرَاد بِالشَّفَقِ :  الْأَحْمَر , هَذَا مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِيّ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّه تَعَالَى - وَجُمْهُور  الْفُقَهَاء وَأَهْل اللُّغَة ... " انتهى من " شرح مسلم للنووي " . وينظر:  الموسوعة الفقهية ( 27 / 317 ) .

 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  رحمه الله : " أما وقت العشاء فهو مغيب الشفق الأحمر ؛ لكن في البناء يُحتاط حتى  يغيب الأبيض ، فإنه قد تستتر الحمرة بالجدران ، فإذا غاب البياض تيقن مغيب الأحمر ،  هذا مذهب الجمهور كمالك والشافعي وأحمد ، وأما أبو حنيفة فالشفق عنده هو البياض "  انتهى من " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 22 / 93 ) .


 ثالثاً :
تحديد وقت معين كساعة أو نصف ساعة أو خمس وأربعون دقيقة ، وجعل ذلك الوقت معياراً  لدخول وقت العشاء : أمر لا ينضبط ؛ فوقت مغيب الشفق الأحمر يختلف بحسب البلدان  وبحسب فصول السنة ، فتارة يطول وتارة يقصر على حسب الصيف والشتاء .
فالمعول عليه هو المشاهدة ، فمتى زالت الحمرة من الأفق فقد انقضى وقت المغرب ، ودخل  وقت العشاء . وإذا كانت المشاهدة متعذرة ، خاصة داخل المدن ، أمكنكم العمل  بالتقاويم المعتبرة في بلدكم ، من قبل المراكز الإسلامية ، أو في أقرب مدينة إليكم  . 
 سئلت اللجنة الدائمة : 
" يوجد عندنا قرية فيها مائة وخمسون مصليا ، وهم يصلون العشاء في حدود الساعة  الواحدة مساء بالتوقيت الغروبي ، هل هذا قبل غروب الشفق الأحمر ؟ ، وقد نهيناهم عن  ذلك ولم ينتهوا ، وبعض المشايخ جوز ذلك ، وما حكم الصلاة معهم ، وهل نترك الجماعة  في هذه الحالة ونصلي فرادى إذا لم يوجد أكثر من واحد ، ما قول علماء الإسلام في ذلك  ؟

 فأجابت : " يجب أداء الصلاة  لوقتها ، ولا يجوز تأخيرها ولا تقديمها عن وقتها ، ووقت العشاء إذا غاب الشفق ،  فإذا غاب الشفق فأد الصلاة ، ومن صلاها قبل أن يغيب الشفق الأحمر ، فصلاته باطلة ،  إلا أن يكون ممن يسوغ له الجمع بين الصلاتين بعذر شرعي كالسفر والمرض والمطر "  انتهى من " فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة – المجموعة الأولى " ( 6 / 150 ) .

 وللفائدة ينظر جواب السؤال  رقم : (135415) .

 والله أعلم 


           موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## ربا

حتى تتضح الصورة أكثر
يرفع آذان العشاء عندنا الساعة ٨و٧ دقائق فهل إذا صلينا المغرب الساعة السابعة والنصف مثلا نكون قد أديناها في وقتها أو بعد خروج وقتها وهو مغيب الشفق؟علما بأن آذان المغرب الساعة ٦و٣٧ دقيقة

----------


## ربا

​من يفيدني جزاه الله خيرا؟

----------


## ربا

لو صلى إنسان صلاة المغرب قبل أذان العشاء بعشر دقائق هل يعتبر أنه صلاها في وقتها؟

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ربا
					

لو صلى إنسان صلاة المغرب قبل أذان العشاء بعشر دقائق هل يعتبر أنه صلاها في وقتها؟


س : أعرف أن خروج وقت صلاة المغرب بطلوع الشفق الأحمر ، أو بغياب الشفق الأحمر ، فمتى ينتهي هذا الشفق ؟ وهل من يصلي المغرب قبل العشاء ولو بعشر دقائق يعتبر قد صلى في الوقت  ؟
ج : نعم ، السنة الترتيب في ذلك ، في أول وقتها ، ولكن ينتهي بغروب الشفق الأحمر إذا ذهب الشفق الأحمر بجهة المغرب دخل وقت العشاء ، ولا يجوز التأخير إلى وقت العشاء ، فيجب أن تصلي المرأة والرجل في الوقت ، فإذا أخرها نصف ساعة أو ثلث ساعة فلا بأس ، لكن الأفضل التبكير للجميع ، ومن صلى المغرب قبل العشاء بعشر دقائق هذا فيه خطر ؛ لأن الساعات قد تختلف ، والوقت قد يختلف ، فينبغي ألا يؤخر إلى هذا الوقت ؛ بل ينبغي أن يتحرى أن تكون الصلاة (الجزء رقم : 7، الصفحة رقم: 31)
قبل هذا بنصف ساعة ، أو أكثر حتى يجزم أنه صلى في الوقت ، وإذا بادر بعد غروب الشمس بعشر دقائق ، بربع ساعة يكون هذا هو الأفضل إذا صلى في الوقت وقت المغرب فلا حرج ، ولكن لا يؤخر إلى قرب الخروج ؛ لأن هذا قد يوقعه في خروج الوقت ؛ لأن الساعات يكون فيها تقديم أو تأخير ، لذا ينبغي له الاحتياط حتى لا يقع في تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها .
"فتاوى نور على الدرب"
(السؤال الثاني والعشرون من الشريط 331)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*س : السائل ع . س . ج : ما حكم صلاة المغرب جماعة قبل أذان العشاء بعشر دقائق  ؟
ج : الصلاة صحيحة إذا كان صلوها قبل غروب الشفق ، لكن تركوا الأفضل ؛ لأن الأفضل أن يصلوا في أول الوقت ، لكن لو أخروا صلاة المغرب ، وصلوها قبل غروب الشفق الأحمر بعشر دقائق أو بربع ساعة لا حرج ، لكن لا ينبغي لهم ذلك ، السنة أن تقدم ، وأن يبادر بها في أول وقتها .

"فتاوى نور على الدرب"
الحلقة السادس والعشرون الشريط رقم (268)*

----------


## ربا

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم وزادكم علما

----------

